

The best way (until now) to change domain name of a WordPress Multisite - dangtrinhnt
https://github.com/interconnectit/Search-Replace-DB

======
tyrel
I've used this before and it works really well. I migrated the same wordpress
install multiple times with it (once to move domain, the other to change it to
https) and I didn't have a problem either time.

Of course -- YMMV, and you should definitely back up your database before.

